# Male Pedicures? lol....



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, before you start bashing me... in the US, male pedicures are VERY popular and common. So shush. 

On to my question: Where can I get a decent male pedicure? I dont want someone to just clip my toenails. I like the foot scrub, shaping the nails, etc so my feet look nice and clean. 

Hook it up with the details pls!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I swear there was a thread on this not long ago and tried to do a search and didnt find it ?? Maybe someone else will be able to find it or you can do a search and just find it. I might be having a blonde moment using the search.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I did try as well and couldnt find one for males. i did find one for women and they posted a ton of nail salon for you guys, but nothing for us men.  

I see youre up late as well. Nice to have some company.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Working...


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> I did try as well and couldnt find one for males. i did find one for women and they posted a ton of nail salon for you guys, but nothing for us men.
> 
> I see youre up late as well. Nice to have some company.


hi nightshadow

if you google the arjaan hotel i think its media city they have a place for males only i think they do everything ie massages,facials hope this helps you


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL for bringing this topic in this forum. :clap2:

The malls must have some sure "spa" solutions for you I always see that three-letter word and that four-letter word (nail) somewhere in malls.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

best question of the month!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably gonna get flamed for this but, I also enjoy a pedicure, and the only place tha I have found that will do me and my GF at the same time is Dragonfly in the Burjaman, Bur Dubai. It is actually located in the Fitness First there.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep .. same here ... where are those vietnamese saloons that would charge $15 - mani an $20 pedi ... lol

I've been looking for ones here in dubai ... although .. I dunno about $100 for the pack ... 

At least that's what I've been told to cough up ... so, expect around that much


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I thnk that Dragonfly charges 150 AED for the pair of us.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I had to laugh when I saw this post but good on you for taking care of yourself. It is actually quite common here for men to go to spas and be pampered. 
My colleague goes to Man Age in JBR and even my relentless teasing did not seem to stop him boasting about his facial in the office! 
You could also try Bare Gent's salon. They have a branch in Ibn Battuta. There also used to be a branch in Al Fattan Towers on the ground floor (on JBR Walk - the building with the picture of the sheikh on it) but I'm not sure if they are still there. Might be worth checking.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm .. that's not bad ... not bad at all .. 

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I had to laugh when I saw this post but good on you for taking care of yourself. It is actually quite common here for men to go to spas and be pampered.
> My colleague goes to Man Age in JBR and even my relentless teasing did not seem to stop him boasting about his facial in the office!
> You could also try Bare Gent's salon. They have a branch in Ibn Battuta. There also used to be a branch in Al Fattan Towers on the ground floor (on JBR Walk - the building with the picture of the sheikh on it) but I'm not sure if they are still there. Might be worth checking.


Gonna check this out .. since its a hop, skin and a jump


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Apparently Shangri La does great facials for men, my ex boss used to go there. As for mani/pedis....he had a lady come over to his place. So, you could try some of the salons and see if they provide services at home.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Apparently Shangri La does great facials for men, my ex boss used to go there. As for mani/pedis....he had a lady come over to his place. So, you could try some of the salons and see if they provide services at home.


You're giving away all the secrets. Your usual pedicurist might be busy doing their nails next time you need to have an urgent pedicure for a big night out.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You're giving away all the secrets. Your usual pedicurist might be busy doing their nails next time you need to have an urgent pedicure for a big night out.


Oh no!! Imagine going out with a guy whose nails are better looking than your's!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a number of men only spas in Dubai.

Men's spas - Body & Mind Features - TimeOutDubai.com

Male spa Dubai | spas for men dubai | male massage spas Abu Dhabi | male spas UAE | male spas in Ajman | Dubai male spas | Fujairah, Ras al-Khaimah, Sharjah male spas, Umm al-Quwain.
-


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Probably gonna get flamed for this but, I also enjoy a pedicure, and the only place tha I have found that will do me and my GF at the same time is Dragonfly in the Burjaman, Bur Dubai. It is actually located in the Fitness First there.


what a refreshing thought! the idea that some men actually clean and cut their nails and take care of their bodies! how decadent... 

gee, the next step could be putting clothes away, cleaning the mess in the kitchen, and washing feet before going to bed... 

if you are a man and you think visiting the salon is silly, think twice.

way to go, Bigjimbo!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions and Ill never feel embarrassed about making sure I have proper hygiene.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

cami said:


> what a refreshing thought! the idea that some men actually clean and cut their nails and take care of their bodies! how decadent...
> 
> gee, the next step could be putting clothes away, cleaning the mess in the kitchen, and washing feet before going to bed...
> 
> ...


... and Nightshadow


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

cami said:


> what a refreshing thought! the idea that some men actually clean and cut their nails and take care of their bodies! how decadent...
> 
> gee, the next step could be putting clothes away, cleaning the mess in the kitchen, and washing feet before going to bed...
> 
> ...




I have to confess to feeling ever so slightly guilty as I stroll through the gym, as a pedicure is about as far as I go toward looking after myself! I enjoy cooking, eating, and alcohol far far to much!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> I have to confess to feeling ever so slightly guilty as I stroll through the gym, as a pedicure is about as far as I go toward looking after myself! I enjoy cooking, eating, and alcohol far far to much!


I used to hit the gym daily for about 8 months (except some Sundays), I was looking damned good mate... but I have to be honest, after a family tragedy last summer, I sort of let myself go and didnt care much about anything. Since September though, Ive been excited and motivated once again so if things go well here in Dubai, I am definitely joining a gym and getting in shape again. I wont stop liking alcohol on the weekends though! Hah!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> I used to hit the gym daily for about 8 months (except some Sundays), I was looking damned good mate... but I have to be honest, after a family tragedy last summer, I sort of let myself go and didnt care much about anything. Since September though, Ive been excited and motivated once again so if things go well here in Dubai, I am definitely joining a gym and getting in shape again. I wont stop liking alcohol on the weekends though! Hah!


Sorry to hear that you went through some tough times!

Manicures and pedicures aside, the weather is absolutely perfect right now to start exercising outdoors. Saves you from investing in an expensive gym membership (unless you really want to) and especially important if you like the odd beer! I've been saying that I need to start exercising again - holiday interfered with my routine. But that said, I've more or less stuck to my near year resolution this year (fell off the 'get-fit-wagon' a few times but managed to get back on fairly quickly!)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Sorry to hear that you went through some tough times!
> 
> Manicures and pedicures aside, the weather is absolutely perfect right now to start exercising outdoors. Saves you from investing in an expensive gym membership (unless you really want to) and especially important if you like the odd beer! I've been saying that I need to start exercising again - holiday interfered with my routine. But that said, I've more or less stuck to my near year resolution this year (fell off the 'get-fit-wagon' a few times but managed to get back on fairly quickly!)



Where do you guys live by? Maybe we can work out together / walk / jog, etc... Nice to have company while doing that. For the time being, I am living near the very end of Discovery Gardens, so what Ive been doing is early morning I just walk all the way down to the Ibn Battuta Mall area, get some coffee then walk all the way back. Its a nice walk, I love it.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*

hi bigjimbo

sorry about your family tradgey i know where you are coming from i lost my mum last year everything just went to pot but now im slowly getting myold self back well done you!!:clap2:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> what a refreshing thought! the idea that some men actually clean and cut their nails and take care of their bodies! how decadent...
> 
> gee, the next step could be washing feet before going to bed...
> 
> way to go, Bigjimbo!


*is washing his feet before going to bed* 



wonderwoman said:


> hi bigjimbo
> 
> sorry about your family tradgey i know where you are coming from i lost my mum last year everything just went to pot but now im slowly getting myold self back well done you!!:clap2:


Why do people keep thinking my posts are bigjimbos? I noticed Cami did that earlier too... lol.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Nightshadow,

I think putting "big" in your username gets the forum women excited...

I'm with you on the mani/pedi thing. We get haircuts, massages, etc, so why not look after the rest of the body - the girls can't have all the pampering.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Nightshadow,
> 
> I think putting "big" in your username gets the forum women excited...
> 
> I'm with you on the mani/pedi thing. We get haircuts, massages, etc, so why not look after the rest of the body - the girls can't have all the pampering.


Damn! I sure chose the wrong username then!!! 

Speaking of massages, I need to look into that as well. I need to find a really pro woman to do my shoulders / neck. Havent had one in a long time. A tiny asian girl with barely any arm strength is not my idea of a good massage. heh.


----------



## Suzielazloozie (Apr 6, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Damn! I sure chose the wrong username then!!!
> 
> Speaking of massages, I need to look into that as well. I need to find a really pro woman to do my shoulders / neck. Havent had one in a long time. A tiny asian girl with barely any arm strength is not my idea of a good massage. heh.


I know a super strong girl from thailand that does the best massages and trust me she can hurt you! she is sooo strong! I will msg you her number... however, I am not sure if in the UAE you can get a woman to massage you... i may be wrong... but normally man massages man, and woman massages woman here... Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Suzielazloozie said:


> I know a super strong girl from thailand that does the best massages and trust me she can hurt you! she is sooo strong! I will msg you her number... however, I am not sure if in the UAE you can get a woman to massage you... i may be wrong... but normally man massages man, and woman massages woman here... Welcome to Dubai!



Much prefer a woman masseuse than a man. Can you please PM me the contact details also?

Thanks.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Much prefer a woman masseuse than a man. Can you please PM me the contact details also?
> 
> Thanks.



Agreed, I dont know how I feel about a man rubbing up all over me. Not that Im homophobic or anything, its just awkward to me, Ive never had a man, erm, massage me before. ROFL!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Our resident member Nola could come in handy for a good deep massage.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Jynx. I'd recommend Nola.

Sabby, why would you want the masseuse's contact details? You're still in Australia!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> *is washing his feet before going to bed*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people keep thinking my posts are bigjimbos? I noticed Cami did that earlier too... lol.


my deepest apologies to you... it's just that i don't take time to read carefully what's posted here (unlike other forum members who could act as ABC spell check  ), and tend not to take what other people say very seriously especially on a forum online 

i promise not to mix up nicks next time.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree with Jynx. I'd recommend Nola.
> 
> Sabby, why would you want the masseuse's contact details? You're still in Australia!


Not forever Pammy, not forever.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> my deepest apologies to you... it's just that i don't take time to read carefully what's posted here (unlike other forum members who could act as ABC spell check  ), and tend not to take what other people say very seriously especially on a forum online
> 
> i promise not to mix up nicks next time.


Cami its no "big" deal really, ROFL! I just thought that the forum was displaying names improperly or something, since two people assumed he posted my comments. I really dont mind either way. 

Ah sorry Bigjimbo, looks like you and I will forever be confused with one another now. :focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Cami its no "big" deal really, ROFL! I just thought that the forum was displaying names improperly or something, since two people assumed he posted my comments. I really dont mind either way.
> 
> Ah sorry Bigjimbo, looks like you and I will forever be confused with one another now. :focus:


Nice Avatar pic Jynxgirl, I never noticed your beard before!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Nice Avatar pic Jynxgirl, I never noticed your beard before!


Now he gets mistaken for jynxgirl?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am kidding around! *sigh*....everyone know's Jynxy's blonde!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

so people dye their hair and have fake beards too


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And I am not going to get the pedicure... I dont even have toe nails on my big toes currently  Definitely can not be confused with nightshadow!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Now he gets mistaken for jynxgirl?


LOL. For a second there I started to worry...


----------



## F_A_R (Nov 18, 2010)

Why don't you teach your girlfriend(or wife) to do this? In return you can do the same for her ))


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

NS - see what you've started!!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Good god, I know! All i wanted was to know where to get a proper toenail clipping!


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Good god, I know! All i wanted was to know where to get a proper toenail clipping!



Don't go down the path of "doing" each other for your partner...

It may set an unwelcome precedent!

Outsource, outsource, outsource!


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Nightshadow,

I strongly recommend checking out '1847'. They have several locations throughout Dubai (JBR Walk, Marina (in Grosvners House), DIFC Emirates Towers, Mirdiff Mall). They do a great job AND it's females that do all the services.

1847 is truly the best of all of them!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jason G said:


> Nightshadow,
> 
> I strongly recommend checking out '1847'. They have several locations throughout Dubai (JBR Walk, Marina (in Grosvners House), DIFC Emirates Towers, Mirdiff Mall). They do a great job AND it's females that do all the services.
> 
> 1847 is truly the best of all of them!!


Thank you kindly! Now I have a ton of places to check out.


----------



## lakishap8584 (Nov 1, 2010)

It depends on where are you located. When it comes to pedicures the goal is to keep it healthy and clean. I would suggest you go with the famous salons, they won't keep you waiting and would definitely give you excellent service. So if you want to pamper yourself go for the best.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Why Vietnamese mani pedi providers are the best ones out there ..


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> Why Vietnamese mani pedi providers are the best ones out there ..
> 
> YouTube - Nail Salon - Anjelah Johnson - Comedy Time


hahahahah excellent!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

cami said:


> if you are a man and you think visiting the salon is silly, think twice.


I think you are describing "men living in San Francisco"...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Where are you from?



ccr said:


> I think you are describing "men living in San Francisco"...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Where are you from?


Not San Francisco.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Obviously not ..

Where are you from, really?



ccr said:


> Not San Francisco.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Obviously not ..
> 
> Where are you from, really?


Where are you from, really ? San Francisco ?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, I am.

What do you have against men from San Francicsco?



ccr said:


> Where are you from, really ? San Francisco ?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> What do you have against men from San Francicsco?


I am not sure where you find me against men from SF, dude (can I call you dude ?)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ccr said:


> I am not sure where you find me against men from SF, dude (can I call you dude ?)


Yep, am a dude.

Just clearing things up ... thats all.

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!!


Same to you, enjoy your turkey.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

No decent turkey here ... besides, turkey's only good if its deep fried ...




ccr said:


> Same to you, enjoy your turkey.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup alive one second, deep fried the next!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> ... turkey's only good if its deep fried ...


Agree on that one. It is easy to have a turkey deep frier sent from the States...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh damn! Here was I thinking we're going to have a good old catfight between CCR and Ari and got the popcorn ready! What a letdown!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

The catfight of the year is ... Ari vs. Sachi .... don't ask .... 

Instigator!!! LOL



pamela0810 said:


> Oh damn! Here was I thinking we're going to have a good old catfight between CCR and Ari and got the popcorn ready! What a letdown!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> The catfight of the year is ... Ari vs. Sachi .... don't ask ....
> 
> Instigator!!! LOL


:behindsofa:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> ...a good old catfight...


Guys don't do "catfight", except if you are from SF 









Ari, that was a joke.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ouch!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm closing this thread as it has outlived its purpose. Any general chit chats should take place in The Lounge.


----------

